# Advice on shipping frozen embryos into UK



## Geri (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi

I was hoping for some advice on bringing my embryos from Hong Kong into UK clinic (probably ARGC in London).  Does anyone know what I need to do with HFEA, which is the best courier company, how long it takes, etc??

My clinic in HK is happy to release them but leave the shipping down to me and the UK clinic.

Are there any risks/possible affects on the embryos?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks very much

G
X


----------

